Ask HN: Is there a way I can view top posts of all time? - doorbellguy
======
onion2k
You can _almost_ do this using the search.

Most popular stories -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=&query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix=f...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=&query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)
Most popular comments -
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=&query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix=f...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=&query=&sort=byPopularity&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

... but what Algolia are doing to get "most popular", at least for comments,
isn't the number of votes, so it's not what most people would consider
'right'.

~~~
doorbellguy
That's pretty cool. Thanks boss!

